# 40 Gallon Breeder Glass Lid?



## Lorenmws (Jul 27, 2008)

I have a 40 gallon breeder tank (36x18x17) that I bought awhile ago and I have never had a lid for it. I thinking about using it for my next planted tank and I need a lid. I have looked around and can't seem to find one that fits a tank like mine that has *no center brace. *All the ones I seem to find say they are two seperate glass lids for a tank with a brace in the center. I need one for a tank without.
http://www.fish.com/itemdy00.asp?T1=710578
This web sight seem s promising but I don't know what ss means- single strip?

Any help would be great.

Thanks 

Loren


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

That's weird, all the 40Bs I've ever seen have no center brace. Anyways, that is the correct lid for a 40B. Who cares what 'ss' means?


----------



## Lorenmws (Jul 27, 2008)

Thats what I thought too. I worked in the pet field for about 6 years and never saw one with a brace.

Also It says it's for a Perfecto and mines an All Glass. Is there any difference in the plastic rim? Or are those pretty much standardized?


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 2, 2006)

I tried to replace one on a 40 I had. I went down to the LFS where I bought the tank and got one. Turns out it was an sixteenth of an inch shy of the correct size. It kept falling into the tank. I went to a local glass shop and had them cut me two pieces.


----------



## hojimoe (Dec 10, 2007)

i have a 40B tank and mine has a centre brace...it's a hagen though


----------



## Aniplanter (Jan 29, 2013)

I know it has been a while, but just wanted to bump this...

I am having no luck finding a lid either, for a Aqueon 40 breeder. Can anyone help?


----------



## tiggity (Feb 21, 2012)

Got mine from petsolutions.com


----------



## jspk (Oct 7, 2012)

Resurrected from 2008!


----------



## Aniplanter (Jan 29, 2013)

I think Petsolutions.com is the way I am going to go.

Thanks Tiggity, your 40 Breeder looks pretty killer!


----------



## SouthernCichlids (Jan 20, 2013)

thatfishplace.com has them as well


----------



## Dan's85 (Mar 18, 2013)

The Petco here locally sells glass lids for 40b.


----------



## Dolfan (Apr 8, 2005)

Glasscages.com can also make whatever size you need out of glass or acrylic.

I have a 40gal breeder and I just use a metal screen top designed more for reptiles. I used to use it on my turtle tank, and now I just cut a notch out of it for my filter and heater cord, and it works perfect.


----------



## WheeledGoat (Mar 17, 2013)

outside of the box a little bit;

check out glass cutting places, especially ones that also do "screen door repair" - they will not only be able to cut you whatever glass size you want, but will also likely be armed with something that will work as a hinge. just go in with accurate measurements in hand, tell 'em what you want and I bet you'll get what you need for half price (or less) what you'd pay for an "aquarium-specific" product.


----------



## Aniplanter (Jan 29, 2013)

Just got this one in. It is a snug fit, but it works!

http://www.petsolutions.com/C/Aquarium-Hoods-Canopies/I/Aqueon-Versa-Tops.aspx


----------

